# Freeeeeeeed



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

Also,
da die letzten Freds zum Thema Spass aufgrund von J..... und S..... gelöscht respektive verschoben wurden hier der dritte anlauf!

ich finde seit dem die letzten durchaus nützlichen Freds verschoben wurden geht hier garnichts mehr ab!

Seit doch froh das wir nicht die ganzen freds zuspammen wo es wirklich "um die wurst" geht sondern im prinziep in unserem eigenen topic rumschreiben! solange nicht irgendwelche "outsider" hier anfangen runterzuzählen oder so, kamen im "spaßbremsen und Antispammer" fred durchaus nützliche Sachen wie Touren und die geschichte mit dem BGS zusammen! Ich finde es doof das sich manche forumsuser darüber aufregen bzw. es unfair finden was "wir" machen
Das(UNSER) Lokalforum sollte auch nur dafür da sein damit die Leute aus der Umgebung Köln/Bonn,Aachen hier ihre Touren,Treffen und sonstwas absprechen und nicht damit Leute aus KOMPLETT anderen Gegenden von Deutschland hier zum "mist bauen" und Feierabendbeschäftigung oder besser gesagt Schulpausenbeschäftigung schreiben

Also Leute ohne Anliegen zur Gegend-->MARSCH MARSCH in ihr Lokalforum oder beschäftigt euch mit anderen Dingen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß Lars
im Sinne der anderen Beteiligten die auf einmal keinen Spaß mehr am Forum finden!


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> da die letzten Freds zum Thema Spass aufgrund von J..... und S..... gelöscht respektive verschoben wurden hier der dritte anlauf!
> 
> ich finde seit dem die letzten durchaus nützlichen Freds verschoben wurden geht hier garnichts mehr ab!
> ...





Perfekt Lars.  
Also laßt uns mal weiter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (1. Oktober 2005)

Und wie lange hälts diesmal ?


----------



## steve (1. Oktober 2005)

Schaun wa mal  

Gruss

Steve


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Lars,
gute Idee!  

Du hattest sogar schon prominenten Besuch! 
Unser Moderator hat sich öffentlich die Ehre gegeben!  

Hast du deine PN-Box aufgeräumt?
Sonst muss ich öffentlich fragen wie das mit dem 
Fläätdrop Team Hennef ausschaut?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> gute Idee!
> 
> Du hattest sogar schon prominenten Besuch!
> ...



alles aufgeräumt! bist du zuhause bei deinen eltern? dann rufe ich mal an! mir ist langweilig und am WE ist eh umsonst


TOP! DAS UNS STEVE UNTERSTÜTZT!     

gruß lars


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> alles aufgeräumt! bist du zuhause bei deinen eltern? dann rufe ich mal an! mir ist langweilig und am WE ist eh umsonst
> 
> 
> TOP! DAS UNS STEVE UNTERSTÜTZT!
> ...



Hi Lars,
ja ich bin zu Hause! Hast du deren Nummer?? ich schick sie dir!

Das mit dem unterstützen siehst du bißchen falsch!
Er schaut genau was hier ab geht! Und wenns ihm nicht passt gibt es wohl wieder Ermahnungen und wenn's nicht klappt dann wird's verschoben!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars,
> ja ich bin zu Hause! Hast du deren Nummer?? ich schick sie dir!
> 
> Das mit dem unterstützen siehst du bißchen falsch!
> ...



Woran lags wohl das es beim letzten mal falsch gelaufen ist! die leute will ich nicht nennen aber  du kannst es dir denken und ich!

Und jetzt
es ist wochenende

PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!


----------



## juchhu (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Also,
> da die letzten Freds zum Thema Spass *aufgrund von J*..... und S..... gelöscht respektive verschoben wurden hier der dritte anlauf!
> 
> ich finde seit dem die letzten durchaus nützlichen Freds verschoben wurden geht hier garnichts mehr ab!
> ...


 


			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Woran lags wohl das es beim letzten mal falsch gelaufen ist! *die leute will ich nicht nennen* aber du kannst es dir denken und ich!
> 
> Und jetzt
> es ist wochenende
> ...


 
Klassische Behauptungstechnik. Beweise, Watson, Beweise!!!

Macht Euch doch mal die Mühe und fragt STEVE, den Mod., ob die Veranlassung zum Verschieben der Spam-Freds durch mich gekommen ist.

Es gibt von mir keine PM oder E-Mail, in dem ich STEVE aufgefordert oder gebeten habe, die Verschieben Eurer Spam-Freds vorzunehmen.

Ihr überschätzt mein Interesse an Euren Worten und Taten.



			
				steve schrieb:
			
		

> Schaun wa mal
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Steve


 
Big Brother is watching you. 

Viel Spass mit Eurer Fred.  
Möget Ihr Euch wohlgesonnen verhalten,
auf dass Eurer Fred schnell erreichbar bleibt, also in diesem Unterforum. 

VG Martin


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Und Lars,
Skizze gemacht für den North Shore???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und Lars,
> Skizze gemacht für den North Shore???
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



bin dabei

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

soo hier der erste vorschlag für einen overclimb über den gartenzaun bei uns mittels einer northshore!






bin grad weiter am kritzeln,nachdenken und planen


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> soo hier der erste vorschlag für einen overclimb über den gartenzaun bei uns mittels einer northshore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich geh Dienstag ins Fahrradgeschäft und frag mal wann ich mit dem Rad rechen kann und schau nach einem Fullfacehelm und der passenden Saftyjacket!

Wenn die Planung steht und du das Okay hast loszulegen komm ich zum Helfen!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

Hi Lars,

da ich z. Zt. stolzer Besiter eines Bikes mit vieeel Federweg vo. u. hi. bin   komme ich gerne  zum Helfen und lieber noch zum Ausprobieren.

Stell schomma das Bier kalt; Bringe Volker mit


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

AND HERE IS NUMBER 2!!!!!!!!

Ein reinrassiger Nortshore über den weg bei uns in wald!


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh Dienstag ins Fahrradgeschäft und frag mal wann ich mit dem Rad rechen kann und schau nach einem Fullfacehelm und der passenden Saftyjacket!
> 
> Wenn die Planung steht und du das Okay hast loszulegen komm ich zum Helfen!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Hallo Klaus,

guck Dir mal den Helm an; Sollte Dir passen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=2799&sort=1&cat=13&page=1

Den Verkäufer kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Hab' bei ihm nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht; Sozusagen "Erwartung übererfüllt"

Schade nur, dass man bei einem solchen Helm Dein hübsches Gesicht kaum noch sieht


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars,
> 
> da ich z. Zt. stolzer Besiter eines Bikes mit vieeel Federweg vo. u. hi. bin   komme ich gerne  zum Helfen und lieber noch zum Ausprobieren.
> 
> Stell Schomma das Bier kalt; Bringe Volker mit



mein bike mit viel federweg ist hoffe ich auch in 4wochen bei mir   
solange wird das Cube gebombt

lars

ALSOOOOO

WENN VOLKER MORGEN UND/ODER MONATG PALETTEN KLARMACHEN KANN GEHTS MORGEN /MONATG LOS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> AND HERE IS NUMBER 2!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ein reinrassiger Nortshore über den weg bei uns in wald!





Stelle Nägel und Werkzeug zur Verfügung (und übernehme die Foto-Dokumentation).

Nageln kann ich übrigens auch


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> mein bike mit viel federweg ist hoffe ich auch in 4wochen bei mir
> solange wird das Cube gebombt
> 
> lars
> ...




Hallo Lars.

Klar , ich werd probieren für morgen schon mal ein wenig Holz zu bekommen werde dann auch so um 10:00 bei dir sein.

P.S.: Das Faß ist leer und ich bin voll.


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Stelle Nägel und Werkzeug zur Verfügung (und übernehme die Foto-Dokumentation).
> 
> Nageln kann ich übrigens auch



Nageln kann ich auch ganz gut  doch die nortshore wird geschraubt!

Seit ihr immernoch in Köln auf euerer Nachbesprechung?

lars


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> AND HERE IS NUMBER 2!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ein reinrassiger Nortshore über den weg bei uns in wald!




Übrigends Lars :

Genial deine Zeichnung. Hoffe das wir es auch so umgesetzt bekommen


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Klassische Behauptungstechnik. Beweise, Watson, Beweise!!!
> 
> Macht Euch doch mal die Mühe und fragt STEVE, den Mod., ob die Veranlassung zum Verschieben der Spam-Freds durch mich gekommen ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Nageln kann ich auch ganz gut  doch die nortshore wird geschraubt!
> 
> Seit ihr immernoch in Köln auf euerer Nachbesprechung?
> 
> lars




Der Michael ist doch gar nicht dabei.  . 
Aber ist total lustig die Runde hier , es kommen so viele Erinnerungen an die Schweiz zurück , einfach genial.


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Klassische Behauptungstechnik. Beweise, Watson, Beweise!!!
> Macht Euch doch mal die Mühe und fragt STEVE, den Mod., ob die Veranlassung zum Verschieben der Spam-Freds durch mich gekommen ist.
> Es gibt von mir keine PM oder E-Mail, in dem ich STEVE aufgefordert oder gebeten habe, die Verschieben Eurer Spam-Freds vorzunehmen.
> Ihr überschätzt mein Interesse an Euren Worten und Taten.
> ...




Ab 1.1.06 Fahrtechnikkurse für Treppen,Drops und Northshores exclusiv beim Fläätdropteam Hennef
Mit Haftungsfreistellung!


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Nageln kann ich auch ganz gut  doch die nortshore wird geschraubt!
> 
> Seit ihr immernoch in Köln auf euerer Nachbesprechung?
> 
> lars




Nachbesprechung?`

Eher Konfliktbewältigung, Reflektion, Psychoanalyse ......


Wo hast'n Du Nageln gelernt?


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> guck Dir mal den Helm an; Sollte Dir passen.
> 
> ...



Danke Michael,
Ich weiß bloß nicht ob er sich mit der Größe bißchen vertan hat! 50-60cm??
Also ein Onesize Helm?? 
Bin dann schon etwas eigen! Will einen neuen den ich selber voll triefe!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 1.1.06 Fahrtechnikkurse für Treppen,Drops und Northshores exclusiv beim Fläätdropteam Hennef
> Mit Haftungsfreistellung!




Yep. Und alles ohne lange Diskusionen.   , Und anschließenden Grillevent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Michael,
> Ich weiß bloß nicht ob er sich mit der Größe bißchen vertan hat! 50-60cm??
> Also ein Onesize Helm??
> Bin dann schon etwas eigen! Will einen neuen den ich selber voll triefe!
> ...




Mädchen


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Der Michael ist doch gar nicht dabei.  .
> Aber ist total lustig die Runde hier , es kommen so viele Erinnerungen an die Schweiz zurück , einfach genial.



Im Nachhinein wird immer Idealisiert   

..... aber schön wars doch ...


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nachbesprechung?`
> 
> Eher Konfliktbewältigung, Reflektion, Psychoanalyse ......


Auch wieder mit Telefonspäßen????   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ab 1.1.06 Fahrtechnikkurse für Treppen,Drops und Northshores exclusiv beim Flätdropteam Hennef
> Mit Haftungsfreistellung!


Anmeld!!!!  

Ich bring meine Mammi mit dann braucht ihr keine Haftung freistellen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wieder mit Telefonspäßen????
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Wir müssen uns ja gerade beherschen , nachdem wir uns ja gerade ein wenig Lustig über einige Personen gemacht haben , aber mehr erzähl ich euch demnächst wenn wir uns noch mal treffen.


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Anmeld!!!!
> 
> Ich bring meine Mammi mit dann braucht ihr keine Haftung freistellen!
> 
> ...




Solang es nur die Mami ist , und kein Bär   .


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Mädchen


HAst du dir das Ding angeschaut??
Da kriechen bestimmt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 raus!

Außerdem was für Aufkleber und die Farbe gefällt mir auch nicht!


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Michael,
> Ich weiß bloß nicht ob er sich mit der Größe bißchen vertan hat! 50-60cm??
> Also ein Onesize Helm??
> Bin dann schon etwas eigen! Will einen neuen den ich selber voll triefe!
> ...



Bist gar nicht auf Dein hübsches Gesicht eingegangen   

Kauf jetzt den Helm!


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Solang es nur die Mami ist , und kein Bär   .



Ich hab drei Haare auf der Brust ich bin Bär!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wir müssen uns ja gerade beherschen , nachdem wir uns ja gerade ein wenig Lustig über einige Personen gemacht haben , aber mehr erzähl ich euch demnächst wenn wir uns noch mal treffen.


Also Morgen???


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bist gar nicht auf Dein hübsches Gesicht eingegangen
> 
> Kauf jetzt den Helm!


    
Danke Michael


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab drei Haare auf der Brust ich bin Bär!!!!



Wie bin Bär???


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> HAst du dir das Ding angeschaut??
> Da kriechen bestimmt
> 
> 
> ...




Och die Farbe würd ja zu meinen Chris King naben passen   , ich glaub da werde ich mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Morgen habe ich zum Husten auch noch  Muskelkater vom Lachen!


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Yep. Und alles ohne lange Diskusionen.   , Und anschließenden Grillevent.




Lasst uns im Herbst/Winter viel Grillen und Zelten; So holen wir uns ein bischen Sommer zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Och die Farbe würd ja zu meinen Chris King naben passen   , ich glaub da werde ich mal drüber nachdenken.


Du hast doch schon einen?????


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bin Bär???




Solange du nicht noch irgendwelche langen Vorträge hälst , egal


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch schon einen?????




Na und , zwei sind doch besser , einen variablen und einen Fullface


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst uns im Herbst/Winter viel Grillen und Zelten; So holen wir uns ein bischen Sommer zurück.



Guter Vorschlag!  

Habe die Biertischgarnitur noch nicht eingemottet!  

Volker hat doch einen Außenheizung!


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen habe ich zum Husten auch noch  Muskelkater vom Lachen!



Man kann nicht alles haben!  

Ich tät sagen wir treffen und morgen zum bisschen basteln und strecke shapen! das reicht
ich frag al eben muddha ab  wann die wilde meute anrücken darf!


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Lasst uns im Herbst/Winter viel Grillen und Zelten; So holen wir uns ein bischen Sommer zurück.




Yep. Und ohne nörgeleien wie : Nö zu kalt oder : ich hab aber keine Lust Grill aber trotzdem mit ....


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Solange du nicht noch irgendwelche langen Vorträge hälst , egal


Ich kann nicht soviel aufeinmal reden ohne was zu essen!


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab drei Haare auf der Brust ich bin Bär!!!!



Ein Bär!!!!!!


In Deinem Alter kannste froh sein wennste drei Haare am Sack hast.


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Guter Vorschlag!
> 
> Habe die Biertischgarnitur noch nicht eingemottet!
> 
> Volker hat doch einen Außenheizung!




Ha soll ich meinen 25 KW    Brenner mitbringen?
Dann wird uns aber richtig Warm.


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Yep. Und ohne nörgeleien wie : Nö zu kalt oder : ich hab aber keine Lust Grill aber trotzdem mit ....


Hmmmmmm
Hast du das von UNS schon mal gehört???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm
> Hast du das von UNS schon mal gehört???




Wer sagt denn das ich euch gemeint habe  .
Ich sag nur : ... empfiehlt.


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bär!!!!!!


Lars, zustabil dürfen wir die North Shore nicht machen!  

Bären gehören dort nicht drauf!    


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wer sagt denn das ich euch gemeint habe  .
> Ich sag nur : ... empfiehlt.



Mensch nennen wir das Kind doch beim Namen:

Kabadose empfiehlt!  :kotz:  :kotz:  :kotz:


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lars, zustabil dürfen wir die North Shore nicht machen!
> 
> Bären gehören dort nicht drauf!
> 
> ...




Diese Bären haben eh Lokal verbot


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht soviel aufeinmal reden ohne was zu essen!



Vorsicht!!!!

Erkältungen und grippale Infekte belasten immer meinen BMI über die Maßen


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Vorsicht!!!!
> 
> Erkältungen und grippale Infekte belasten immer meinen BMI über die Maßen


Sag ich doch!


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

So werde mich mal weiter dem Bierfaß widmen  .

( jaja die Gläser sind leer und ich bin voll , toll )


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich doch!




Also Klaus , wir haben noch etliche Würstchen auf dem Grill liegen   , ach so und Salat ist auch noch da.


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also Klaus , wir haben noch etliche Würstchen auf dem Grill liegen   , ach so und Salat ist auch noch da.


Ich schau auch mal auf den Grill! *wasser im Mund zusammenläuft*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So werde mich mal weiter dem Bierfaß widmen  .
> 
> ( jaja die Gläser sind leer und ich bin voll , toll )



Bring ma was mit für morgen


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Bring ma was mit für morgen



Ich bring den Akkuschrauber mit!


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

Also:

Mutter und Vater sind es egal was ich morgen mache
Wir müssen alles schrauben weil hämmern morgen zu laut ist
ich habe keinen akkuschrauber-->ihr müsstet welche mitbringen
mit grobem werkzeug kann ich zu genüge dienen (Sägen, schaufel ,spaten, karre,motekk, wasser...)
Holz-->Volker meinte er könnte da ein paar paletten klar machen! Also mach dein Auto voll
Wir dürfen nicht an die Bäume hämmern oder schrauben und sollen es nciht übertreiben
alles soll abbaubar sein!

gruß lars

PS: Welche Uhrzeit schlagt ihr vor morgen?


----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Also:
> 
> 
> PS: Welche Uhrzeit schlagt ihr vor morgen?




18:00 Uhr wegen Volkers Ausnüchterung!


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Also:
> 
> Mutter und Vater sind es egal was ich morgen mache
> Wir müssen alles schrauben weil hämmern morgen zu laut ist
> ...





Volker will um 10:00 bei dir sein???  

Da ruh ich mich noch aus !  

Ich melde mich mal bei dir wenn ich fertig bin mit Frühstücken!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Volker will um 10:00 bei dir sein???



Stimmt das Volker?

Ok ich hätte nix dagegen dann könnten Volker und ich die pAletten holen (meld dich al wenn das ernstgemeintwar bei mir volker!) und der Rest kann ab 12 hier eintrudeln! ich überrede mal meine mum morgen was leckeres zur cafe´zeit zu machen!

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich melde mich mal bei dir wenn ich fertig bin mit Frühstücken!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Schrieb ich doch; 18:00 Uhr


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin jetzt pennen

@Volker
Ich bin morgen ab 8uhr wach also ruf an wann du fahren willst die paletten holen wenn du wach bist!


lars


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt pennen
> 
> @Volker
> Ich bin morgen ab 8uhr wach also ruf an wann du fahren willst die paletten holen wenn du wach bist!
> ...


Gute Nacht Lars,

werde jetzt auch ins Bett gehen!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (1. Oktober 2005)

Michael ! denk dran das licht auszumachen

n8

lars


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Michael ! denk dran das licht auszumachen
> 
> n8
> 
> lars








Lars, der ist schon weg also machs ich mal wieder!






Gute Nacht

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (1. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Nacht Lars,
> 
> werde jetzt auch ins Bett gehen!
> 
> ...




Toll , und was ist mit mir?  

Werd ich mir merken.


----------



## Redking (1. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Toll , und was ist mit mir?
> 
> Werd ich mir merken.


Da bist du ja wieder!  

Der Lars kann sich mal dieses Thema durchlesen 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (2. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Da bist du ja wieder!
> 
> Der Lars kann sich mal dieses Thema durchlesen
> 
> ...



schtät sagen wir bauen so das wir es mit ein paar schrauben wieder halb abbauen können dann passiert auch nix!!
Und sonst frage ich mal J..... ob ich seine Haftungsfreistellungserklärung umändern darf    

n8 lars


----------



## Redking (6. Oktober 2005)

Du Lars hast du das mit der Wegeregelung in Italien(Trentino) gelesen?


> Hallo Leute, hier das neue Gesetz über die Wege, die die Biker in Trentino fahren dürfen. Kurz: Verbot für die Wege enger als das Bike quergestellt und steiler als 20%.



Habe auch eine Mail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 geschrieben!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (6. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du Lars hast du das mit der Wegeregelung in Italien(Trentino) gelesen?
> 
> 
> Habe auch eine Mail
> ...



Mei desch habsch auchschoa gmacht
erst am siebengbirge,jetzt aunoa im trentino! des geht doa ma gornet kloa

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Mei desch habsch auchschoa gmacht
> erst am siebengbirge,jetzt aunoa im trentino! des geht doa ma gornet kloa
> 
> lars


Du Lars mein Rad hat aber keinen Radstand von 2.5 Metern!
Sondern nur 1,11 Meter!

Du in Köln haben die Bei CycelWercks noch ein 2005 Switch S1.
Wenn es mir besser gehen würde wollte ich dort mal hin fahren!
Vielleicht willst du mit?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (6. Oktober 2005)

hallo , 
ich melde mich auch schonmal für´s fahrtechnik seminar an 
krieg ich eigentlich teamkleidung kostenlos wenn ich dem förster *nicht*  sag wo  der northshore ist ?   

lg max


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ,
> ich melde mich auch schonmal für´s fahrtechnik seminar an
> krieg ich eigentlich teamkleidung kostenlos wenn ich dem förster *nicht*  sag wo  der northshore ist  ?
> 
> lg max




Hallo Max.

Die Antwort : NEIN


----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ,
> ich melde mich auch schonmal für´s fahrtechnik seminar an
> krieg ich eigentlich teamkleidung kostenlos wenn ich dem förster *nicht*  sag wo  der northshore ist ?
> 
> lg max



Hallo Max,
ich glaube nicht das wir uns erpressen lassen!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Max,
> ich glaube nicht das wir uns erpressen lassen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Hallo Klaus.

Er kann es ja ruhig dem Förster sagen , ich glaub nicht das es ihn interresieren wird. Weil Privatgrundstück!!!


----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Klaus.
> 
> Er kann es ja ruhig dem Förster sagen , ich glaub nicht das es ihn interresieren wird. Weil Privatgrundstück!!!



Hallo Volker, du das weiß ich doch ich wollte das bloß hier nicht schreiben!  

Was macht ihr heute???
Will am liebsten auch morgen mit!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker, du das weiß ich doch ich wollte das bloß hier nicht schreiben!
> 
> Was macht ihr heute???
> Will am liebsten auch morgen mit!
> ...



Ich werde gleich ein inniges Verhältnis mit einer Heizungsanlage haben. Ich habe sie zum rausreißen lieb.  

Einfach mitkommen , S..... auf die Erkältung.


----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde gleich ein inniges Verhältnis mit einer Heizungsanlage haben. Ich habe sie zum rausreißen lieb.
> 
> Einfach mitkommen , S..... auf die Erkältung.


Wenn ich nächste Woche wieder flach liege krieg ich aber mecker!
Nur mitkommen und nicht fahren ist aber grausam!   

Fahrt ihr mit dem Zug???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nächste Woche wieder flach liege krieg ich aber mecker!
> Nur mitkommen und nicht fahren ist aber grausam!
> 
> Fahrt ihr mit dem Zug???
> ...



Nö. Ich denke eher mit dem Auto. Aber mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (7. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nö. Ich denke eher mit dem Auto. Aber mal schauen.




wat is?
1. Klaus kommt mit dann sieht das net so doof aus wenn nur ich mir ein Stab ausleihe
2. wir fahren mim auto-->zug bis W********* dauert 4stunden,kostet 50eus und viermal umsteigen
3. wenn klaus schon nicht fährt kann er 1,5millionen fotos von den northshores da und so machen als anregung!
PS Unser akkuschrauBÄR funzt wieder! jetzt habe wir volle festo power mit drei akkus und 15min schnelllader!  


lars


----------



## Beach90 (7. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Er kann es ja ruhig dem Förster sagen , ich glaub nicht das es ihn interresieren wird. Weil Privatgrundstück!!!



...und wenn ich greenpeace sage das der trail aus tropenholz ist ?   

ok , ich geb´s auf   

@ klaus : holst du dir en rocky mountain ?


----------



## Lipoly (7. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> @ klaus : holst du dir en rocky mountain ?



ich hol mir ggf. auch eins! oder ein stinky deluxe

lars


----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und wenn ich greenpeace sage das der trail aus tropenholz ist ?
> 
> ok , ich geb´s auf
> 
> @ klaus : holst du dir en rocky mountain ?



Yep, das wird es wohl werden!   
Aber so ein Ding mit dem du wohl eher nichts anfängst!  
Soll ca. 21 Kg wiegen also nichts für XC!   

Max das mit dem Tropenholz ist geil, dann hält das Ding ewig!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich hol mir ggf. auch eins! oder ein stinky deluxe
> 
> lars


Hi Lars! was ist mit dem Ghost???????  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (7. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars! was ist mit dem Ghost???????
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Actually not available

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Actually not available
> 
> lars


Wann gehts denn morgen los? oder wegen kaputten Schaltauge jetzt nicht?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wann gehts denn morgen los? oder wegen kaputten Schaltauge jetzt nicht?
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Und jetzt erst recht , muß mich abreagieren.
Davon abgesehen im Falle eines Falles klebt Uhu einfach alles  .

Ich glaub ich werde mir morgen aber vieleicht noch schnell ein neues Bike kaufen. ( High Octane oder so   )


----------



## Balu. (7. Oktober 2005)

> Ich glaub ich werde mir morgen aber vieleicht noch schnell ein neues Bike kaufen.



Winterberg haut einiges raus vielleicht wirste da fündig !!


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Winterberg haut einiges raus vielleicht wirste da fündig !!



Seh ich so aus als ob ich mir so eine Schrottreife Leihgurke zu lege????

P.S.: Habe übrigens einen Blau-Weißen Canyon Sandstone Rahmen zu verkaufen.


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

Kann aber auch gut sein das ich mir ein Rocky Mountain Switch 3.0


----------



## Balu. (7. Oktober 2005)

> P.S.: Habe übrigens einen Blau-Weißen Canyon Sandstone Rahmen zu verkaufen.



RH ?



> Seh ich so aus als ob ich mir so eine Schrottreife Leihgurke zu lege????



Einfach zum rumheizen ?!? Warum nicht, aber hast recht, dafür noch zu teuer.


----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt erst recht , muß mich abreagieren.
> Davon abgesehen im Falle eines Falles klebt Uhu einfach alles  .
> 
> Ich glaub ich werde mir morgen aber vieleicht noch schnell ein neues Bike kaufen. ( High Octane oder so   )


Ist ein Schaltauge nicht billiger?
Ich hab für meins schon eins als Ersatz!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

Letzte Meldungen :

+++ Der Canyon Rahmen ist gerade verkauft , für 42 incl. Steuersatz +++


----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Letzte Meldungen :
> 
> +++ Der Canyon Rahmen ist gerade verkauft , für 42 incl. Steuersatz +++


An wen hast du denn jetzt schnell den großen Rahmen vertickt!


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> An wen hast du denn jetzt schnell den großen Rahmen vertickt!




Was heißt schnell , den habe ich ja schon knapp eine woche bei mir rumfliegen. Gerade hat mir einer eine E-mail geschickt das er den Rahmen nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt schnell , den habe ich ja schon knapp eine woche bei mir rumfliegen. Gerade hat mir einer eine E-mail geschickt das er den Rahmen nimmt.


Was machst du mit dem Rest??
Bin doch noch am Montag damit gefahren!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (7. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was machst du mit dem Rest??
> Bin doch noch am Montag damit gefahren!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus


Kommt auf meinem Dirt-Rahmen und der Rest in die Tonne, bzw. liegt schon darin ( Brrrr Shimano ).

Und deswegen ja auch knapp eine Woche.


----------



## Redking (7. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt auf meinem Dirt-Rahmen und der Rest in die Tonne, bzw. liegt schon darin ( Brrrr Shimano ).
> 
> Und deswegen ja auch knapp eine Woche.


Wenn man euch ein paar tage aus den Augen lässt ist es schon passiert!
Dann ist man nicht mehr up to Date!   

Ich stand auch am Dienstag im Laden und hab mir das Cowan angeschaut!  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (10. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin wieder fit!  
Nachdem ich heute zwei zwanzig Meter Bäume umgelegt habe!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
 Klaus


----------



## volker k (12. Oktober 2005)

spam


----------



## Beach90 (12. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> spam


:kotz:




:kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

@ Lars

Und eine kleine kosmetische Veränderung am Baum durchgeführt??  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (12. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lars
> 
> Und eine kleine kosmetische Veränderung am Baum durchgeführt??
> 
> ...




Kleine? Habe mich voll versägt weil ich so schnell gemacht  habe und das fichtenmoped frisch ausm service kam und wien kätzchen schnurrte! bevor die dicken stürme losgehn oder der schnee kommt müssen wir erstmal ein dickes stahlseil um den baum machen sonst fliegt der um!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Kleine? Habe mich voll versägt weil ich so schnell gemacht  habe und das fichtenmoped frisch ausm service kam und wien kätzchen schnurrte! bevor die dicken stürme losgehn oder der schnee kommt müssen wir erstmal ein dickes stahlseil um den baum machen sonst fliegt der um!


Super Lars,  
wenn der von alleine umfällt haben wir noch viel Holz um weiter zu bauen!  

Gruß
Klaus



Ps:#111


----------



## volker k (12. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Super Lars,
> wenn der von alleine umfällt haben wir noch viel Holz um weiter zu bauen!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Dafür , Dafür.

Also lassen wir das Stahlseil weg und hoffen auf das Wetter


----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür , Dafür.
> 
> Also lassen wir das Stahlseil weg und hoffen auf das Wetter



Am Besten fällt der in den anderen und der fällt gleich mit um!   

Fruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (12. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Am Besten fällt der in den anderen und der fällt gleich mit um!
> 
> Fruß
> Klaus




EBENFALLS DAFÜR DAFÜR dann haben wir auch mit dem Drop keine Probs mehr

lars


----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> EBENFALLS DAFÜR DAFÜR dann haben wir auch mit dem Drop keine Probs mehr
> 
> lars


Richtig!    

Fruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (12. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> EBENFALLS DAFÜR DAFÜR dann haben wir auch mit dem Drop keine Probs mehr
> lars




Haben wir Probs  , ich dachte so etwas nennt man kreative Phase


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Haben wir Probs  , ich dachte so etwas nennt man kreative Phase



Wann soll ich morgen das Holz rankarren??? 
Fahr auch noch einige richtig dicke Schrauben holen!!  

Fruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (12. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wann soll ich morgen das Holz rankarren???
> Fahr auch noch einige richtig dicke Schrauben holen!!
> 
> Fruß
> Klaus




Weiß noch niocht ob ich morgen kann , allerdings kannst du dann schon mal 2 Stämme á 2 Meter und ca. 20cm durchmesser mitbringen.
Lars ist so ab 17:15 UHR zuhause , wenn es bei mir morgen klappen sollte bin auch so um díese Uhrzeit da.


----------



## volker k (12. Oktober 2005)

Ich nochmal :

Lasst uns diese Diskusion wieder in unseren Fläätdropteam Hennef Fred verlagern.


----------



## Lipoly (12. Oktober 2005)

ÄÄÄÄÄHM Klaus? Hast du in deinem Profil gesoffen??

Lars


----------



## Redking (12. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ÄÄÄÄÄHM Klaus? Hast du in deinem Profil gesoffen??
> 
> Lars


Hhhääämmmmm?????
Wie kommst du denn darauf???????

Fruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (13. Oktober 2005)




----------



## Redking (14. Oktober 2005)

Lars, Volker wo seid ihr????

Seid ihr wieder streeten?


Okay, ich bin dann mal ins Bett da mich Bernd heute richtig fertiggemacht hat!    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lars, Volker wo seid ihr????
> 
> Seid ihr wieder streeten?
> 
> ...



Während die einen sich Amüsieren sind die anderen am schuften


----------



## Lipoly (14. Oktober 2005)

@Klaus

Arbeitsbegin morgen um 10 oder 11 uhr!

mfg lars


----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus
> 
> Arbeitsbegin morgen um 10 oder 11 uhr!
> 
> mfg lars





Wie oder ? 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (14. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> @Klaus
> 
> Arbeitsbegin morgen um 10 oder 11 uhr!
> 
> mfg lars



Nee ich mag nicht will nicht !  

Außerdem wofür ????? Skizze bitte!  



			
				volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Während die einen sich Amüsieren sind die anderen am schuften


Armer Volker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (14. Oktober 2005)

> Nicht mögen?



Du musst mögen! Morgen Abend gibst auf großleinwad Newworld disorder und alles (5*6m *sabber* )


lars

Also bis um 10 uhr klaus! ich bin jetzt pennen


----------



## Redking (14. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst mögen! Morgen Abend gibst auf großleinwad Newworld disorder und alles (5*6m *sabber* )
> 
> 
> lars
> ...


Wie,
wenn's das es erst abends gibt komm ich doch nicht schon um 10 Uhr!

Gute Nacht Lars 

ich muss auch ins Bett denn ich bin total groggy! Vielleicht steh ich morgen gar nicht auf!   

Gute Nacht an alle!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wie,
> wenn's das es erst abends gibt komm ich doch nicht schon um 10 Uhr!
> 
> Gute Nacht Lars
> ...




Erst die Arbeit dann das vergnügen 

Also keine wiederrede!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

Frage :

Was ist Grün , hat Glupschaugen , sieht sch.... aus und hat Heute Geburtstag???


----------



## Delgado (14. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Frage :
> 
> Was ist Grün , hat Glupschaugen , sieht sch.... aus und hat Heute Geburtstag???



Kermit?

Der sieht doch süß aus


----------



## Lipoly (14. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Frage :
> 
> Was ist Grün , hat Glupschaugen , sieht sch.... aus und hat Heute Geburtstag???




HILLJUMPER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> HILLJUMPER!!!!!!!!!!!




    
    
    
   


Der Kandidat erhält 10 Froschschenkel


----------



## Redking (14. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Erst die Arbeit dann das vergnügen
> 
> Also keine wiederrede!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Und was soll ich den ganze Tag machen??  Ne Leinwand bauen??

Zwischen durch immer wieder nach Hause fahren! 

Ich bin ja schon spontan, aber ich wüsste gerne wofür genau ich nicht radfahren gehen kann! 
Außerdem muss ich noch droppen üben!
Ich kann nämlich nicht 2 Meter tief droppen und hab auch schiss ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Was ist wenn ich wieder mit dem Kopf lande?  
Ruft ihr dann den Leichenwagen, wenn der zweite Halswirbel diesmal dann total hin ist?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. Oktober 2005)

Sach ma Volker; Zelten wir morgen?
Wird Nachts gerade mal 4 Grad.
Mein Schlafsack kann bis - 15.

Der Typ und meine Frau bleiben zu Hause.


----------



## Delgado (14. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ruft ihr dann den Leichenwagen, wenn der zweite Halswirbel diesmal dann total hin ist??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Krieg ich dann die Parts von Deinem Bike die noch ganz sind   

Verscharre Deine Überreste dafür auch im Rübenacker.


----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Krieg ich dann die Parts von Deinem Bike die noch ganz sind
> 
> Verscharre Deine Überreste dafür auch im Rübenacker.




Brauchst du nicht im Acker zu machen , geht auch neben der Strecke das Loch ist schon tief genug


----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und was soll ich den ganze Tag machen??  Ne Leinwand bauen??
> 
> Zwischen durch immer wieder nach Hause fahren!
> 
> ...




Erde von Punkt A nach B und Bretter aneinander Nageln.  ( Viel Erde )


----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

@ Klaus

Also kommst du dann morgen!!!!!!


----------



## Delgado (14. Oktober 2005)

... ob wir Zelten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> ... ob wir Zelten?



wird spontan entschieden  ( wir dürfen doch hier nicht zuviel verraten )


----------



## Delgado (14. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> wird spontan entschieden  ( wir dürfen doch hier nicht zuviel verraten )



Selber schuld!

Werde dann spontan mal in Deinen Schlafsack kriechen da ich meinen jetzt spontan zu Hause lasse


----------



## volker k (14. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Selber schuld!
> 
> Werde dann spontan mal in Deinen Schlafsack kriechen da ich meinen jetzt spontan zu Hause lasse



Donn dat


----------



## Redking (15. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Klaus
> 
> Also kommst du dann morgen!!!!!!



Ich werde heute irgendwann schon zu euch stoßen werde mir erstmal den Kopf frei fahren!
Vielleicht habt ihr mir dann gesagt was außer buddeln und nageln sonst noch passiert!
Sonst steh ich nämlich nur mit einem Rad bei euch. Eine PN währe nämlich hilfreich gewesen! So um spontan dann irgendetwas, wenn ich bei euch stehe, noch mal zu hause abzuholen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (23. Oktober 2005)

Hier ist ja garnix los!

Dreckswetter und alle biken?  

Ich hole jetzt mal die





Und mache was PArty bis hier was mehr los!


lars


----------



## D.S.G (23. Oktober 2005)

i am here 
Bin jetzt gerade aber am Windows und hab da kein Skype


----------



## Lipoly (23. Oktober 2005)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> i am here
> Bin jetzt gerade aber am Windows und hab da kein Skype



Naja Windoofs    

Ok gestern abend warich aber kurz davor mal aus dem 18cm dicken G5 einen 5cm dicken G5 zu machen

lars


----------



## Lipoly (25. Oktober 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> *Stopp* - Volker und co : Bitte tut mir den Gefallen und schreibt woanders .
> Ihr fahrt ja bei uns auch nicht mit und habt eigentlich ganz andere Interessen.
> 
> OK ?  VG Guido




*spammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*

   überall mögen uns die Leute nicht    nur weil die nicht Fläät droppen können


----------



## volker k (25. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> *spammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*
> 
> überall mögen uns die Leute nicht    nur weil die nicht Fläät droppen können





Sind halt alle nur neidisch auf uns.


----------



## Delgado (26. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Volker & Lars,

Ihr nehmt doch Kommentare von Schreiberlingen nicht ernst, die sich erst disqualifizieren und dann so tun als hätten sie irgendwelche Forums-Rechte?





			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Was bin ich zufrieden, dass wir uns bei den zwei Besuchen beim Martin rechtzeitig vor diesen superpeinlichen Grillorgien in Sicherheit gebracht haben - VG Guido




 Ansonsten freu' ich mich auf zukünftige peinliche Orgien.

Braucht Ihr Smileys?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Lars,
Was macht ihr am Samstag?

Fahrt ihr mit dem Zug am Dienstag nach Dattenfeld?

Und ist dein Rad schon da?

Habe eben den Malte gesehen als ich durch Weldergoven gerauscht bin!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars,
> Was macht ihr am Samstag?
> 
> Fahrt ihr mit dem Zug am Dienstag nach Dattenfeld?
> ...



Samstag ist Basteltag! wir bauen ein TANDEM!!!!!! habe extra nen karton schweißelektroden besorgt;ich hoffe mal du hilfst

wegen Dienstag rufe ich dich morgen mal an weil es da so ein paar Sachen gibt über die ich aber mangels Infos nicht öffentlich werde

mein Rad fahren wir Montag hohlen! Möchtest du mit? Platz ist genug

was machst du in Weldergoven und lässt dich net blicken? :-D
Mit Malte hat Volker auchnoch ein Hühnchen  zu rumpfen(Vogelgrippe?  )

lars


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker & Lars,
> 
> Ihr nehmt doch Kommentare von Schreiberlingen nicht ernst, die sich erst disqualifizieren und dann so tun als hätten sie irgendwelche Forums-Rechte?
> 
> ...




Hallo Michael.

Sehen wir so aus als das wir uns von irgendwelchen Dumpfba..en irgendetwas sagen lassen würden?  

Wohl eher nicht , oder!


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf unsere nächste " super peinliche " Videosession im XXL Großbildformat mit Feuertonne , Grill und allem was dazu gehört. ( Natürlich inoffiziell weil wir wollen ja nicht mit jedem ( genaueres sag ich jetzt nicht ) den Abend verbringen ( :kotz:  ) ).


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag ist Basteltag! wir bauen ein TANDEM!!!!!! habe extra nen karton schweißelektroden besorgt;ich hoffe mal du hilfst
> 
> wegen Dienstag rufe ich dich morgen mal an weil es da so ein paar Sachen gibt über die ich aber mangels Infos nicht öffentlich werde
> 
> ...



Hi Lars,

wie Tandem bauen ???
Wegen Montag schauen wir mal! 
Kommt ihr beiden(Lars&Volker) auch zum Stammtisch??

Sorry, war mit einem Freund schon mal bis nach Dattenfeld mit dem Rad gefahren um zu schauen wie anstrengend das wird!  
Und seine Freundin hat schon Stress gemacht das wir so lange brauchen!  

Wie ist Malte gedroppt?????


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Papa Ratzi (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> ... Natürlich inoffiziell weil wir wollen ja nicht mit jedem ( genaueres sag ich jetzt nicht ) den Abend verbringen ( :kotz:  ) ).


Das beruht wohl auf Gegenseitigkeit :kotz:


----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lars,
> 
> wie Tandem bauen ???
> Wegen Montag schauen wir mal!
> ...



Ja wir haben ncoh zwei olle stahlbikes die wir mla zu einem bauen!

Stammtisch? nee weis nciht wie ich da hinkomme ausserdem habe ich keinen euro mehr alles geht fürs stinky drauf!

nee malte hat zuviel schiss zum droppen

lars


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

Hat gerade irgendjemand was gesagt? Ich meine so ein rauschen im Ohr zu haben.


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Papa Ratzi schrieb:
			
		

> Das beruht wohl auf Gegenseitigkeit :kotz:


Was macht denn der Papst hier???????   

Außerdem musst du als Himmlischer Vater jeden liebhaben!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht denn der Papst hier???????
> 
> Außerdem musst du als Himmlischer Vater jeden liebhaben!
> 
> ...



Hast du den eingeladen? Immer diese ungebetenen Besucher


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon auf unsere nächste " super peinliche " Videosession im XXL Großbildformat mit Feuertonne , Grill und allem was dazu gehört. ( Natürlich inoffiziell weil wir wollen ja nicht mit jedem ( genaueres sag ich jetzt nicht ) den Abend verbringen ( :kotz:  ) ).



Hi,

wir sollten Bernd einladen und unbedingt BGSZ mit besonderer Betonung auf Z

Hier nehmt das


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wir sollten Bernd einladen und unbedingt BGSZ mit besonderer Betonung auf Z
> 
> Hier nehmt das


Geil
Z wollte ich auch schon mal!


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wir sollten Bernd einladen und unbedingt BGSZ mit besonderer Betonung auf Z
> 
> Hier nehmt das



Yep. Bin dafür. Wobei ich für meinen Teil muß mir das mit dem "Z" noch überlegen.  

Also Bernd du bist herzlichst willkommen!!!


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag ist Basteltag! wir bauen ein TANDEM!!!!!! habe extra nen karton schweißelektroden besorgt;ich hoffe mal du hilfst




Werd' wohl meine Garage fest verschlossen lassen


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Werd' wohl meine Garage fest verschlossen lassen


Na wir wollen doch ein CUSTOM MADE  TANDEM bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

Ich trags mal ins LMB ein mit dem Tandem bauen!

Lars


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trags mal ins LMB ein mit dem Tandem bauen!
> 
> Lars


Pass aber auf sonst kommen zuviele Klugsch.....!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Na wir wollen doch ein CUSTOM MADE  TANDEM bauen



Na dann muss auchnoch der 10euro luftdämpfer aus ebay rein mit Juchu feeling aufkommt   

lars


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Und seine Freundin hat schon Stress gemacht das wir so lange brauchen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für sowas hab' ich meiner Frau 'nen Typ besorgt; Dann isse beschäftigt wenn ich biken bin.

Ist gerade mit ihm pennen gegangen.


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trags mal ins LMB ein mit dem Tandem bauen!
> 
> Lars




Gibt ja noch die option des ausladens im LMB ( nur falls unerwünschte sich anmelden )


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann muss auchnoch der 10euro luftdämpfer aus ebay rein mit Juchu feeling aufkommt
> 
> lars


Kommt der zwischen die Bikes????????


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann muss auchnoch der 10euro luftdämpfer aus ebay rein mit Juchu feeling aufkommt
> 
> lars




    *schmeiß weg vor lachen *


----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt ja noch die option des ausladens im LMB ( nur falls unerwünschte sich anmelden )



Die adresse wird per PN an "Auserwählte" mitgeteilt

lars


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Für sowas hab' ich meiner Frau 'nen Typ besorgt; Dann isse beschäftigt wenn ich biken bin.
> 
> Ist gerade mit ihm pennen gegangen.


HAt der Freund noch nicht geschafft, die Null!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Für sowas hab' ich meiner Frau 'nen Typ besorgt; Dann isse beschäftigt wenn ich biken bin.
> 
> Ist gerade mit ihm pennen gegangen.




NANANANA und du willst immer mit Volker im Zelt pennen gehen *pfui*             

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt der zwischen die Bikes????????




Nachdem die Schlankheitskur gewirkt , JA


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht denn der Papst hier???????
> 
> Außerdem musst du als Himmlischer Vater jeden liebhaben!
> 
> ...




Heiliger Vater! Hat aber noch lange nicht jeden lieb.

Z. B. Moslems, Juden, Abtreiber, spamende Fläätdropper, ...


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem die Schlankheitskur gewirkt , JA


     
Jetzt schmeiß ich mich weg


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich trags mal ins LMB ein mit dem Tandem bauen!
> 
> Lars


Ich warte.............


----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Heiliger Vater! Hat aber noch lange nicht jeden lieb.
> 
> Z. B. Moslems, Juden, Abtreiber, spamende Fläätdropper, ...




AUSSERDEM LEUTE DIE SICH ALS ; Kermik den Frosch,Bär oder Hammel ausgeben


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> AUSSERDEM LEUTE DIE SICH ALS ; Kermik den Frosch,Bär oder Hammel ausgeben




Was ist grün ist sieht komisch aus und hatte letztens Geburtstag?


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Stammtisch? nee weis nciht wie ich da hinkomme ausserdem habe ich keinen euro mehr alles geht fürs stinky drauf!
> 
> 
> 
> lars


Lars wenn du nicht zuviel säufst  !
Hole ich dich ab und lade dich ein!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist grün ist sieht komisch aus und hatte letztens Geburtstag?



DELGADO nach nem kasten bier?   

ne der frosch natürlich


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Geil
> Z wollte ich auch schon mal!



Kauf Dir ein Z

Wenn Volki wieder kneift könnten wir dann ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lars wenn du nicht zuviel säufst  !
> Hole ich dich ab und lade dich ein!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus





eieiei ich glaube ich muss bald nichtnur Frank und Volker nen gutschein fürs rumfaren geben sondern auchnoch dir(das wird teuer  )

ich rufe dich morgen an wenn ich aus der firma raus bin oder in der mittagspause! mal sehn

lars


PS: Pimp my bike is drinne im LMB


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Bin dabei, habe noch ein ganzes Stahlrad! Soll ich das mal mit bringen???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> DELGADO nach nem kasten bier?
> 
> ne der frosch natürlich




RISCHTISCH


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

Übrigens , ich hätt mal wieder Hunger auf Froschschenkel Suppe


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> eieiei ich glaube ich muss bald nichtnur Frank und Volker nen gutschein fürs rumfaren geben sondern auchnoch dir(das wird teuer  )
> 
> ich rufe dich morgen an wenn ich aus der firma raus bin oder in der mittagspause! mal sehn
> 
> ...



Lieber am Nachmittag habe mittags einen Termin!

Erster!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber am Nachmittag habe mittags einen Termin!
> 
> Erster!
> 
> ...




geändert auf 14:30

PS: ich meinte mit altes stahlbike ein schrottreifes keins was noch 100eus wert ist wie dein MOROSHIMA (oder so)

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf Dir ein Z
> 
> Wenn Volki wieder kneift könnten wir dann ......


Hmmmmm,
habe sturmfreie Bude hier können noch einige schlafen!

Ja ich weiß bin eine faule Socke und habe immer einen anderen Scheiß im Kopf!
Wirklich nächste Woche bin ich soweit!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt ja noch die option des ausladens im LMB ( nur falls unerwünschte sich anmelden )



Soll ja bereits praktiziert werden ...


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> geändert auf 14:30
> 
> PS: ich meinte mit altes stahlbike ein schrottreifes keins was noch 100eus wert ist wie dein MOROSHIMA (oder so)
> 
> lars



Ne ne ein Ragazziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> NANANANA und du willst immer mit Volker im Zelt pennen gehen *pfui*
> 
> lars



Das würdest *Du auch * lieber tun


----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne ein Ragazziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Stimmt! Bring mit! ich frag mal Susi ob die auch kommt;die hat auchnoch eins


lars


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Bring mit! ich frag mal Susi ob die auch kommt;die hat auchnoch eins
> 
> 
> lars


Also wenn die Susi kommt dann komm ich lieber nicht!  

Die ist immer so obzön! :kotz: 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ja bereits praktiziert werden ...




Ja , davon habe ich auch schon gehört.
Wieder hinten herum ander Leute anmachen. Zu feige es zu zeigen, aber naja.


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn die Susi kommt dann komm ich lieber nicht!
> 
> Die ist immer so obzön! :kotz:
> 
> ...




Yep. Sie könnte mal ein wenig mal an ihrer ausdrucksweise feilen.


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ja , davon habe ich auch schon gehört.
> Wieder hinten herum ander Leute anmachen. Zu feige es zu zeigen, aber naja.


Wer kann wem etwas nicht ins Gesicht sagen????

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> DELGADO nach nem kasten bier?
> 
> ne der frosch natürlich



Nach 'nem Kasten haste mich noch nicht erlebt   
Klaus hatte unerwarteter Weise stark am Gerstensaft genascht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Yep. Sie könnte mal ein wenig mal an ihrer ausdrucksweise feilen.


Okay ich komme und sag es ihr ins Gesicht!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Yep. Sie könnte mal ein wenig mal an ihrer ausdrucksweise feilen.




ich kenne Susi nicht persöhnlich aber manchmal waren ihre Kommentare zutreffender als alles andere!   

@ REDKING
Ich bringe für den Stamtisch das Schläptop und New World Dsorder mit

lars


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne Susi nicht persöhnlich aber manchmal waren ihre Kommentare zutreffender als alles andere!
> 
> @ REDKING
> Ich bringe für den Stamtisch das Schläptop und New World Dsorder mit
> ...


Sorry Lars, ich glaube die alten Herren haben dafür keinen Sinn!
Könnte eher sein das sie daran anstoß nehmen! Ansonsten eine nette Idee  
Wann soll ich dich abholen?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ich weiß bin eine faule Socke und habe immer einen anderen Scheiß im Kopf!Wirklich nächste Woche bin ich soweit!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Ja, z. B. mit Schweißelektroden große Löcher in alte Stahl (Hiroshima) MTBs braten   



Ok wir pennen bei Dir


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, z. B. mit Schweißelektroden große Löcher in alte Stahl (Hiroshima) MTBs braten
> 
> 
> 
> Ok wir pennen bei Dir



Du kriegst auch ein eigenes Zimmer! Ich muss aber schon Punkt 9:10 am Sonntag in Kaldauen sein!

Also nichts mit auspennen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wann soll ich dich abholen?




Ich rufe dich morgen an!





			
				Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Ok wir pennen bei Dir



ABRISSPARTY!!!!!!!


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich rufe dich morgen an!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LArs dich lass ich nicht rein!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ABRISSPARTY!!!!!!!



Gute Idee, dann muss Klaus endlich ma fertig renovieren ... oder Z


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee, dann muss Klaus endlich ma fertig renovieren ... oder Z



Ey, sag mal spinnt ihr???  
Ich muss nicht renovieren und wenn ihr im Haus sauerrei machen wollt dann schlaft ihr besser draußen!
Werde die Küche morgen nicht fertig aufbauen passiert erst nächste Woche!
Ich penne noch bei meinen Eltern also nichts mit nicht benehmen!
Und in meiner Wohnung läuft so etwas schon rein gar nicht! Habe mir doch nicht  den hellen Teppich geholt das ihr die Sau raus lasst! 
Außerdem ist doch für verrückte Hühner sowieso Stallgebot!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, sag mal spinnt ihr???


Weis nicht!?!?!?!
Wir machen nichts bei dir und sind gaaaaaaaaaaaanz artig! wie immer :-D



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mir doch nicht  den hellen Teppich geholt das ihr die Sau raus lasst!



Den Teppich haste dir doch geholt mit die Reifen vom Rocky Mountain nicht dreckig werden     

N888888888888888
lars


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ey, sag mal spinnt ihr???
> Ich muss nicht renovieren und wenn ihr im Haus sauerrei machen wollt dann schlaft ihr besser draußen!
> Werde die Küche morgen nicht fertig aufbauen passiert erst nächste Woche!
> Ich penne noch bei meinen Eltern also nichts mit nicht benehmen!
> ...




  . Ist es womöglich noch ein weißer? Darf ich dann zuerst mit dem Bikedrüber fahren?


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

N8 Lars.


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> . Ist es womöglich noch ein weißer? Darf ich dann zuerst mit dem Bikedrüber fahren?



Hoffentlich hat Klaus ein paar Drops eingebaut
Sonst bringt lieber mal Werkzeug mit   

Guts Nächtle


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> N8 Lars.









 Gute Nacht Volker !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> . Ist es womöglich noch ein weißer? Darf ich dann zuerst mit dem Bikedrüber fahren?


Nicht ganz aber fast!
Nein es gibt keine Räder in meiner Wohnung!
Außerdem sind wir dort nicht!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht ganz aber fast!
> Nein es gibt keine Räder in meiner Wohnung!
> Außerdem sind wir dort nicht!
> 
> ...




Wie hast du doch vorhin gesagt


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie hast du doch vorhin gesagt


Nee hab ich nicht!

Ich habe gesagt das hier Sturmfreie Bude ist!
In meiner Wohnung ist immer Strumfrei! Also müsste ich das nicht betonen!
Werde erst nächste Woche meine Wohnung so hergerichtet haben das ich dort ein ziehe!
Deswegen bin ich auch eine faule Socke!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> h
> Werde erst nächste Woche meine Wohnung so hergerichtet haben das ich dort ein ziehe!
> Deswegen bin ich auch eine faule Socke!
> 
> ...



 Wette dagegen


----------



## Lipoly (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> nen!
> Werde erst nächste Woche meine Wohnung so hergerichtet haben das ich dort ein ziehe!



Stimmt! dann ist erst die DSL Flatrate abgeschlossen udn freigeschaltet
  

lars


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Wette dagegen


Ich werde nach Dienstag wenn nicht noch eine paar Bewerbungstermine dazwischen kommen nur noch in der Wohnung arbeiten und nicht mehr Radfahren!  

Apropo
Winterpokal! Heute waren es 10 Punkte!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! dann ist erst die DSL Flatrate abgeschlossen udn freigeschaltet
> 
> 
> lars


Stimmt mit 45k

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (27. Oktober 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nach Dienstag wenn nicht noch eine paar Bewerbungstermine dazwischen kommen nur noch in der Wohnung arbeiten und nicht mehr Radfahren!
> 
> Apropo
> Winterpokal! Heute waren es 10 Punkte!
> ...




Ha können Lars und ich toppen.

Zusammen 32 Punkte


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ha können Lars und ich toppen.
> 
> Zusammen 32 Punkte



Wie und wann !


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ha können Lars und ich toppen.
> 
> Zusammen 32 Punkte



Zählt nicht nur die Zeit in der beide Reifen den Boden berühren?   



Ähhhh Klaus, schaffst Du die Renovierung vor dem WP-Start?

Sonnst musst Du verschieben! Du bist unser top WP-Punktesammler


----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Zählt nicht nur die Zeit in der beide Reifen den Boden berühren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deswegen fahre ich erstmal nur noch bis Dienstag Rad!
Dann die restlichen Tage reinklotzen und dann ab Montag stundenlang Radfahren! Habe eben erst bemerkt das ich bei Wind und Wetter radfahren kann und auch dabei noch abwechslung habe!

Nee dich kann ich niemals übertreffen! 536,5 Stunden Radfahren werde ich bis März nie schaffen! Wenn ich 200 schaffe bin ich froh!


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (27. Oktober 2005)

Wünsche allen eine Gute Nacht!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (30. Oktober 2005)

Juchhu beim Familienausflug?


----------



## volker k (30. Oktober 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Juchu beim Familienausflug?





Tststs.

Sogar der Hund will schon selbstmord begehen.


----------



## Lipoly (30. Oktober 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Tststs.
> 
> Sogar der Hund will schon selbstmord begehen.




SAGMAL WO STECKST DU RUM VOLKER? AB IN SKYPE!


lars


----------



## volker k (30. Oktober 2005)

S P A M


----------



## volker k (31. Oktober 2005)

Sch.... Uhr umstellerei.  

Man sollte auch sein Handy neu einstellen , aber nö steht man halt ne Stunde früher auf und denkt man hätte verschlafen , na toll


----------



## Lipoly (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin DAFÜR


----------



## Redking (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo kann es sein das die Zeitumstellung am Forum vorbei gegangen ist????????    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (6. November 2005)

@ Lipoly
Klappt das mit dem Video???

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (16. November 2005)

hama687 schrieb:
			
		

> Delgado, Hammelhezter und Bernd aus Holz
> 
> jetzte mal mit klaren worten ihr seit *hier * so wir ihr zur Zeit auftretet unerwünscht ....   macht euch nen eigenen thread auf den ihr zu spammen könnt mit sonst was aber nicht HIER !!!!!!!




Als Besitzter dieses Freeds    erlaube ich Hammelhetzer,Bernd aus Holz und Delgado hier zu schreiben


----------



## Montana (16. November 2005)

Grüss Dich Lars   

Du brauchst wohl mal wieder was *traffic*  sprich Hits und Antworten ?  

Bis nachher. Ich freue mich.

Guido (Besitzer des Köngsforst) 



			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Als Besitzter dieses Freeds    erlaube ich Hammelhetzer,Bernd aus Holz und Delgado hier zu schreiben


----------



## Lipoly (16. November 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Grüss Dich Lars
> 
> Du brauchst wohl mal wieder was *traffic*  sprich Hits und Antworten ?
> 
> ...



Ich brauch immer neue Hits   ganz lieb wär mir nachher mal nen Drop zu suchen so um die 2m weil ich schon entzugserscheinungen habe!

lars


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Als Besitzter dieses Freeds    erlaube ich Hammelhetzer,Bernd aus Holz und Delgado hier zu schreiben



Das hätte ich sowieso getan. Aber Danke   

Schau mal in meinen Fred da versuche ich Dich und Klaus zu animieren mit zum www.uphillrace.de     zu kommen.

Volker hat telefonisch schon zugesagt.


----------



## Lipoly (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Das hätte ich sowieso getan. Aber Danke
> 
> Schau mal in meinen Fred da versuche ich Dich und Klaus zu animieren mit zum www.uphillrace.de     zu kommen.
> 
> Volker hat telefonisch schon zugesagt.



mhm
entweder mim cube auf knallgas da hoch oder mim stinky aufm hinterrad bisma umfällt


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. November 2005)

Will aber doch mal zeigen, was der Bernd für ein schlimmer Finger ist.

Zitat aus dem KFL-Thread und Postin 47x von den Feierabendbikern.

Merke: die größten Kritiker der Elche, werden später selber welche!

Hammelzitierer



			
				Bernd aus Holz schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lesbarkeit Deiner Beiträge würde sich deutlich erhöhen, wenn Du Zeichensetzung sowie Groß- und Kleinschreibung verwenden würdest!
> Grüße
> Bernd


@Marco/Manni/all
Hallo,
da haben wir mit Hammelhetzer ja zumindest einen Bruder im Geiste von unserem Freund j..... (oder nur einen anderen Nickname?).
@hammelhetzer
Doch noch einen abschließenden Kommentar zu dem, was Du hier von Dir gibst:
Ich glaube, daß Du der einzige Teilnehmer hier im Forum bist, der die Kommentare/Daten/Informationen der hier versammelten mehr oder weniger ambitionierten Freizeitradler (das sind wir nämlich alle) mit Halbprofis oder Profis vergleichen würde. Deshalb sind wir ja auch hier und fahren keine Rennen!
Aber das ist eigentlich schon zuviel der Worte: 
Hammelhetzer ab zurück in den Liserpfad-Thread und dort die Tour weiter planen.
Grüße
Bernd
P.S: Hinweise auf Rechtschreibfehler anderer Teilnehmer kommen auch immer gut an und passen zu den Charaktereigenschaften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (16. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Will aber doch mal zeigen, was der Bernd für ein schlimmer Finger ist.
> 
> Zitat aus dem KFL-Thread und Postin 47x von den Feierabendbikern.
> 
> ...




HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
Hat sich da grad einer im Account vertan?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. November 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
> Hat sich da grad einer im Account vertan?


Wieso,

hab ne Einladung hier zu schreiben  .

Trotzdem ist der Bernd ein ganz schlimmer. Erst beschimpft er mich, weil ich dem Manni von den FABs auf kleinere Mängel hingewiesen habe - der Manni ist aber immerhin Student und kann das bestimmt ab - und dann beschimpft der Bernd den armen Jungen mit der Rechtschreibeschwäche aus dem KFL-Thread selber.

Was sagt unser Holzmann dazu, der mit den dollen Charaktereigenschaften  ?

Macht doch auch mehr Spass, auf so was (dem Bernd) drauf rumzuhacken als auf dem Jungvieh.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Delgado (16. November 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso,
> 
> hab ne Einladung hier zu schreiben  .
> 
> ...



Will auch mal rumgehackt werden


----------



## Lipoly (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch mal rumgehackt werden


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. November 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Will auch mal rumgehackt werden


Neee,

les' dir mal dem BoH seine Postings durch, dann weisste auch, was du noch trainieren mußt, um in der Oberliga der Charakter-Borstentiere mitspielen zu können.

Siehe deinen Lieblingsthread: BoH: Was hat das mit Michimans Frage....

Siehe KFL Thread:  Boh: Und Ahrtouren finden auch nicht statt - Weiß der arme BoH nicht, dass die in der Eifel strömt??

Übe also anständig und fleißig, dir alles willkürlich nach deinem Geschmack zurechtzulegen, dann wird auch mal gehackt. Sehe aber noch einen langen, anstrengenden Weg vor dir...

Gruß
Hammelhacker


----------



## Redking (2. Dezember 2005)

Hallo !
Am 1 Dezember 2005 sollte ich für meinen Freund bei IKEA einen Angebot kaufen.

Dort gibt es bis Weihnachten jeden Tag ein Artikel zu einem geringeren Preis!
Also ein Adventskalender!

Leider leben in Deutschland doch verdammt viele primitive Menschen!  
Die haben sich heute wie die Bekloppten um den PS LÖMSK Drehsessel geprügelt!  


Frauen wie Männer!    
Das alles weil es den Sessel  für 19,95 anstatt 59,90 gab.
Ich frage mich wohin das führen soll!   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Splash (2. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !
> Am 1 Dezember 2005 sollte ich für meinen Freund bei IKEA einen Angebot kaufen.
> 
> Dort gibt es bis Weihnachten jeden Tag ein Artikel zu einem geringeren Preis!
> ...



Geiz ist Geil Mentalität. Erinnert mich jetzt an das 9.Kopftuchgeschwader zu Beginn der Sommer- bzw. Winterschlussverkaufsaison ...

Oder Media Markt Eröffnung in Polen -> http://www.defcontv.de/board/index.php?showtopic=258


----------



## Delgado (2. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Leider leben in Deutschland doch verdammt viele primitive Menschen!
> Die haben sich heute wie die Bekloppten um den PS LÖMSK Drehsessel geprügelt!



Woher weißt Du?   



			
				REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> 19,95 anstatt 59,90
> Ich frage mich wohin das führen soll!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Stichwort Gammelfleisch.

Ich ernähr' mich schon nur noch von frischem Fleisch. Z. B. sebst totgefahrene Katzen und Igeln von der Straße. Quasi noch warm.


----------



## Redking (2. Dezember 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt Du?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,
ich ess kein Fleisch mehr!
Ich bin jetzt jeden Abend unterwegs un klaue den Graureihern, die hier immer an der Agger und Sieg stehen, die Fische!   

Habe alles live gestern miterlebt was sich dort alles abgespielt hat!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (2. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Delgado schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Thema.







PS: Schönen Gruß an die Graureiher. Wir verklappen hier unseren Sondermüll in die Agger  :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (3. Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen Lars!
Erledige mal deinen Briefverkehr!  
Du bist voll!  
Also raus mit dem Scheiß und macht mal Platz für neue PM's

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (4. Dezember 2005)

Guten Morgen Lars,
hattest du gestern nochmal versucht anzurufen??
Bin über NDW6 eingepennt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (10. Dezember 2005)

@ Lipoly

Du hast Post!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (10. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lipoly
> 
> Du hast Post!
> 
> ...





Und was ist mit mir???


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

Ihr seid alle Brunzhummeldoof !!!!


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

PARTY !!!!!


----------



## Lipoly (26. Dezember 2005)

mach Ma Lauter!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> mach Ma Lauter!!!!!!!!!!!

















































































Ich hab mal Lauter gemacht


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

Verdammt trockene Party.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (26. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mal Lauter gemacht




SO IS GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> SO IS GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT



Und wo ist der Allohol ???


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)




----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

>



Hallo wieso bin ich nicht eingeladen????   

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo wieso bin ich nicht eingeladen????
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus




Bist doch jetzt da .


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

Regieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Mach mal lauter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Bist doch jetzt da .




Wo bleibt S.... den wir jetzt zur Weißglut bringen!












Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (26. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bleibt S.... den wir jetzt zur Weißglut bringen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WEIS NICHT


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> WEIS NICHT



Sitzt bestimmt auf dem Rad!  

Ich schmeiß mal ne Runde Kartoffeln!  

Natürlich die Weihnachtlichen!  

Gruß
Klaus

Ps. Ich dreh mal noch lauter denn ich höre hier so wenig!


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

​Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> ​Gruß
> Klaus




Was sagtest du ???


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)




----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich kann dich nicht hören!!


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

WAAAAAS???? Die Musik ist so laut.


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

Ich mach mal noch etwas lauter. Willst  du doch oder??????

































































Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

Ich hab auch noch etwas lauter gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

Bei mir piepst es so kannst du noch etwas lauter drehen damit ich das nicht mehr höre!































































Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (26. Dezember 2005)

Schon passiert


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Schon passiert




Super ich höre es nicht mehr! :  



























































​
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (26. Dezember 2005)

Volker Wo steckst du????   



























































​
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (30. Dezember 2005)

Der lieserpfad Part II lebt!... PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

























































lars


----------



## Redking (12. Januar 2006)

So liebe Leute !
Ich brauche nur noch *254* Beiträge dann habe ich ein Jubiläum! 
Das bedeutet dann Party 

















































​
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

​


----------



## Lipoly (15. März 2006)

mach ma lauter!!!!!


----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

Wieso ich!


----------



## Lipoly (15. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso ich!





volker sollma machen!!!


----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

Der hört doch nichts!


----------



## volker k (15. März 2006)

Wacken ? Wacken ist erst im August  




















































Gruß

Volker


----------



## Lipoly (15. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wacken ? Wacken ist erst im August




wacken is schon vorbei du spasti!!!!


----------



## volker k (15. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> wacken is schon vorbei du spasti!!!!



Ey du Glucke!!! Lebst du im letzten Jahr oder was??? Wacken ist im August, an dem WE wo wir im Tal der Frösche sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

watt denn du diennne muudder!

















































​


----------



## volker k (15. März 2006)

@ Lipoly : Denk an das Gespräch von vorhin ( Forum )


----------



## volker k (15. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> watt denn du diennne muudder!




Pahh , deine Muudda schluckt gleich


----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

So 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??















































​


----------



## Lipoly (15. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> @ Lipoly : Denk an das Gespräch von vorhin ( Forum )




ÜBERRASCHUNG!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ÜBERRASCHUNG!!!!!!!!!!!


Für wen????


----------



## Lipoly (15. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Für wen????



don bilbo hat was für dich!


----------



## volker k (15. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Für wen????





Ah. Sie kommen mich um abzuknallen


----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ah. Sie kommen mich um abzuknallen


Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (15. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh?????????????????????????????????????????????



Ne, mich . Ich habs ein wenig mit dem Streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeecken übertrieben


----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)




----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, mich . Ich habs ein wenig mit dem Streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeecken übertrieben


Nimm Quick das musst du nicht strecken!


----------



## volker k (15. März 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm Quick das musst du nicht strecken!




Eeeeeeeecht.


----------



## volker k (15. März 2006)

So. Bin weg .


N8


----------



## Redking (15. März 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> So. Bin weg .
> 
> 
> N8


Ja Gute Nacht ich auch!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Redking (14. April 2006)

Für alle die nicht biken können mir ist Langweilig!    

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (14. April 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die nicht biken können mir ist Langweilig!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Sauf!


----------



## Redking (14. April 2006)

Habe ich doch gestern schon gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. April 2006)

Bin gestern RuK mit meinem Sparingspartner gefahren.

Geiler Schnitt au 100km trotz Berufsverkehr 37km/h.

Denke am Montag geht deutlich über 40.

Gruß

bis morgen Abend


----------



## Beach90 (14. April 2006)

@ michael : Du bist doch gar nicht eingeschrieben bei RUK  
Wir sehen uns auf jeden fall am Montag , ich steh bei der 100 im 2 Startblock.

Max


----------



## Redking (14. April 2006)

Du Max,
der Michael ist mit doppelter Power unterwegs und deswegen gehts schneller bei RuK!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Beach90 (15. April 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Denke am Montag geht deutlich über 40.



Ich dachte du wärst schon Ü 40


----------



## Lipoly (15. April 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte du wärst schon Ü 40



er fühlt sich so!!!


----------



## volker k (19. September 2006)

Na dann werden wir doch hier mal wieder ne Party machen.

Ich mach mal die Musik an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuckyStrikaa (19. September 2006)

OMG das ist einfach nur krank!!!!!!

Aber total cooool....Ich sag nur entzückend


----------



## volker k (19. September 2006)

LuckyStrikaa schrieb:


> OMG das ist einfach nur krank!!!!!!
> 
> Aber total cooool....Ich sag nur entzückend



Was hast du gesagt??? Die Musik ist so laut 






































[/QUOTE]


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (19. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:


> Was hast du gesagt??? Die Musik ist so laut


[/QUOTE]


Wolltest du was sagen????
Ich versteh dich nicht!!!!


----------



## volker k (19. September 2006)

Waaaaaaaaaas??????






































[/QUOTE]


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (19. September 2006)

volker k schrieb:


> Ey Alter wenn du mit mir reden willst dann drück dich gefälligst was genauer und deutlicher aus, oder verlässt dich in deinen Jahren schon die Stimme?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## volker k (19. September 2006)

Tststs. komm du mit deinen Tagen mal in meine Jahre     






































[/QUOTE]


----------



## volker k (19. September 2006)

So bin weg . Der letzte macht das Licht und die Musik aus.


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (19. September 2006)

So gute nacht @ all...moin geht die pardy weiter ^^
und martin?
mach dich locker ^^


----------



## juchhu (19. September 2006)

Tach zusammen,

0 ... ausgezählt.  

So, und jetzt machen wir die Musik und das Licht aus
und gehen in die Heija.

Schlaft gut!  

VG Martin


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (20. September 2006)

Hey? 
gar nix los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (20. September 2006)

Ist ja auch ausgezählt


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (20. September 2006)

Manni schrieb:


> Ist ja auch ausgezählt



Schade eigentlich...


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (3. November 2006)

Party!!!


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2006)

Jetzt könnt ihr richtig einen drauf machen


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (4. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt ihr richtig einen drauf machen



Du sagst es!


----------



## Udo1 (4. November 2006)

Ich dachte den Freeeeeeeed gibt es schon gar nicht mehr


----------



## LuckyStrikaa (5. November 2006)

Juhuuuuu
Fahrrad fahren!


----------



## hardcoreidiot (6. November 2006)

NAAAAAAAA IHRRRRRRRRRRR?????? ICH HABE BOCK AUF PARTY UND DESSHALB ENTSCHIEDEN MAL VORBEIZUGUCKEN. IHR SCHREIBT ECHt LUSTIGES ZEUGS UND WEIL ICH SOWISO NICHTS ZU TUN HABE DACHTE ICH ICH LESE MIR MAL ALLE 14 SEITEN DES FREEEEEEEEEEEED DURCH (herr lars ich hoffe ich darf hier posten *)


----------



## Redking (9. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt ihr richtig einen drauf machen



Das sagt ja der richtige und wenns zu dolle kommt.........   

Man ist es hier im Lokal still geworden kann jemand noch mehr löschen und verschieben.  Aber diesmal wieder bitte still und heimlich.   

Ich hatte mich doch vorm Wochenende so köstlich amüsiert wir hier die Leute abgegangen sind.   

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuckyStrikaa (9. November 2006)

@ hardcoreidiot...
wer solls dir verbieten?


----------

